# R3 White & Blue with Rival..anyone



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Would love to see a real pic of the stock rival spec'd r3 in white and blue..a 51 would be great but any size will work


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't like it at all when i saw pics of it on dealers' websites...I just saw it in person for the first time today, and although the blue is not as light in person and looks better in person, it's still not my cup of tea...the 2011 Black/Red, although traditional, looks much better in my opinion. But hey, to each their own so check it out when you can...


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the most accurate picture of the color: 

https://cdn1.media.cyclingnews.futurecdn.net/2010/09/01/2/cervelo_r3_head_tube_600.jpg

and heres what the bike looks like, the blue should look like picture #1. 

https://slowtwitch.com/images/glinks/articles/WhatWeNoticed/EurobikeDay1-3.jpg


It's kind of nice. But white bikes are a pain in the ass as far as keeping it clean.


----------

